# Planted Tank Newb



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

Wanted to start a beginner level planted tank. What plants are a good start? Fish to add? Gravel bottom?


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

The two plants that get recommended a lot are anubias and java fern. I have both of these plants in my tank and must say that they are easy to maintain. As for substrate I would go with a substrate made for plants like eco complete or flourish. Gravel works out as well, but since there is no nutrients in the gravel for the plants to use they will grow slower. The most important thing is that you get your light, nutrients, and co2 balanced. But I think we need some more info, how big of a tank do you want? Have you though about any speific fish already? How much money are you willing to spend?


----------



## Murloc (Jul 26, 2012)

BettaGuy said:


> The two plants that get recommended a lot are anubias and java fern. I have both of these plants in my tank and must say that they are easy to maintain. As for substrate I would go with a substrate made for plants like eco complete or flourish. Gravel works out as well, but since there is no nutrients in the gravel for the plants to use they will grow slower. The most important thing is that you get your light, nutrients, and co2 balanced. But I think we need some more info, how big of a tank do you want? Have you though about any speific fish already? How much money are you willing to spend?


Exactly what he said, answer those questions, and we'll be in business. 

People often turn straight to java ferns and anubias for beginners... There are not wrong, but they are somewhat boring to me lol. Penny wort grows easy and like a weed, there are many sword plants that are very easy to grow, but answer those first questions, then we can pitch in a bit more info.


----------



## Daynevv (Aug 22, 2012)

Minimally, I wanted to do a 5 gallon to start. To see if I could maintain it i have some live plants in my 30 & 10 gallon tanks. But I wanted a fully planted tank. Maybe a betta fish or a group of 3 guppies something simple. 


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

One betta fish works perfectly for a planted aquarium. And with a 5g you can use a specific plant substrate without spending too much money. It will also be cheap to add fertilization and co2. Java fern and anubias like said before are some great starter plants. I would get an 8w daylight shoplight for lighting, that way you'll have a low light set up and have to use even less co2 and fertz.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

I would suggest Cryptocoryne Wendtii, red tiger lotus, or green tiger lotus as well as the Anubias if you were starting with a bigger tank(10 gallons+). Anubias are very cool looking plants, but grow really slowly and some people think they look too fake.

Anubias Nana and Anubias PETITE Nana would probably be your best bet for a 5gal. You'll only need one for such a small tank, but it'll be a cool little experiment. Just make sure the Rhizome doesn't get covered and keep the algae under control. Good luck!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Good ideas but those lotus plants get MASIVE.


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

grogan said:


> Good ideas but those lotus plants get MASIVE.


yes they do, but it takes them a while to get that way. you'll be able to enjoy it for a while before having to get it in a bigger tank. 

either way, anubias is probably the best plant to start with for a small tank. Nana or petite nana. Petite nana is super tiny from what i've read. I haven't ever actually seen one in person, though.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I've had a regular nana for a few weeks until I managed to kill it somehow. They stay small enouh for a 5g as well. Look super awesome tied to driftwood.


----------

